# Guess the Above User's MBTI Type Based on Profile Picture/Avatar



## clevernessofme (May 12, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Infp


----------



## EstelleDea (Feb 11, 2014)

Istj


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Intj


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Intj


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Istj


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

ESFP (frisky jumping ESFP fox:wink


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Infp


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Intp


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Infp?


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Infp


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

ENXP



Darth Alpha said:


> Infp?


Close!


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## kwarling (Jan 26, 2014)

Infj


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

kwarling said:


> infj


intp!


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Intj


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

INFP?

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

ISxP


----------



## nebnobla (Jul 27, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> ISTP: the mechanic.
> Okay, perhaps that's a bit cliche, since your avatar seems to remind me of robotic things. (Speaking of robotic and all cliches, perhaps I should have called you an INTJ. [Walrus laughter heard faintly in the background.])
> 
> In all likelihood I'd guess ESTJ, simply because I know ESTJ's have strong opinions and are very quick (in my experience) to put people in line. If they know them more intimately, at least; if it's simply a stranger or a distant friend they see being annoying they're likely to observe and just kind of laugh it off. (Plus the whole "good citizen" niche that ESTJ's hold just came to mind when seeing your picture. I was reminded of a robot cop.)
> _"ESTJs live in a world of facts and concrete needs. They live in the present, with their eye constantly scanning their personal environment to make sure that everything is running smoothly and systematically. They honor traditions and laws, and have a clear set of standards and beliefs. They expect the same of others, and have no patience or understanding of individuals who do not value these systems. They value competence and efficiency, and like to see quick results for their efforts."_


The Robot is a Reaper; a sentient machine being that waits in deep space which eventually comes into the galaxy to eradicate organic life due to the inevitable compromise of all natural systems by the actions of "intelligent" beings imposing logical organization on a complex and unsustainable system; I use it as my avatar as I tend to argue with complete logically-based concepts and tend to simplify emotions to evolutionary drug effects that used to increase our chances of survival and reproduction in a time when language and thus logic was not part of our nature, i.e. being.


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Intj


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I like these topics every time I see 'em. I'm a sucker for them.

As for the one above me, I say ENTP.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

uhh... INFP


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

Istj


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Intj


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Tangled In Flowers said:


> Intj


Avatar: INFP
Sig: ENFP


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

intp


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm...ENTP.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol XD ENTP?


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

That avatar is so INFJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Estp


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

INTP???

Ehh, I'm new to this...


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

kittycatwindow said:


> INTP???
> 
> Ehh, I'm new to this...


INTJ. Un-photogenic facial expression, looks like you just took a pic for the hell of it and threw the dog in there because you figure others might be able to relate to it. Aspergers!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

INFP. Very edgy and dark.


----------



## NightPrincess (Apr 12, 2014)

INFP, not sure why...


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

INFP, hands down. Dark, yet innocent, and emotionally evocative.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Esfp?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Estp


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Intp?


----------



## saccharine (Jan 9, 2014)

INTJ, I know that's actually your type but I swear I've only noticed just now


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ISTP

no pics? zzz


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> ISTP
> 
> no pics? zzz


I have a profile pic. I wonder why it's not showing up. Sorry! I will try to fix that.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

20Rings said:


> I have a profile pic. I wonder why it's not showing up. Sorry! I will try to fix that.



O, my bad. I didn't visit your profile. I'm too used to avies. INFJ is the new guess.


----------



## MysticPuppy (Jul 19, 2014)

Istp


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

isfp


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Infj


----------



## lemonfries (Jul 13, 2014)

INTP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol ENTJ maybe? Not quite sure 😋


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

Infp


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ixfj


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Infp


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Isfp


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

Intp


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Wait, that was for the one above (ElephantsHead) For GoosePeelings, I would say INTJ


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

@Oswin ISFJ!


----------



## DirtySocks (Sep 9, 2014)

Well this one is easier as her profile says so 
Make it hard to guess :crazy:

Infj cookies


 (dang, mine does the same)
:shocked:


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Obvious ENFP:tongue:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Isfj :d


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Based on avatar, INTJ

I've seen some of your posts too, and I always got ISTJ vibe


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Ixxx
IxTx
ISTx

I'll stick with > IxTJ


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

INFP xD I think I said IXFX once!


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

ISTJ, but that's just a wild stab in the dark^^


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

The avatar looks more INFJ-ish


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

ISFX, I'm gonna go with ISFP though.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Infp


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

enfp. just look at that face :tongue:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf (Dec 20, 2013)

ENTP haha.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Infj.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Intj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

ISFP seems right.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Isfj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

How dare you all doubt my N-ness? :shocked: haha

Young ESFP though


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

INxx of some stripe.

Okay INFJ- for some reason that was my first impression.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> INFP xD I think I said IXFX once!


yeah you did xD, one letter off ;P


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmm, definitely NF, but I'm not sure beyond that


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Isxj


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

^If only I knew how to use Si XD

Infp for you?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Xstp


----------



## Alois the Villain (Aug 23, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## Wyoki (Nov 4, 2014)

Intj


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

ENFJ or INFJ.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

Estp/estp


----------



## enfjmedic (Nov 4, 2014)

infp!


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

ENFP roud:


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Eh. Enfj/ Enfp?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Infp?


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Infp?


ENFP no doubt. You got that ~dreamy~ look on your face


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Inxp


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^
IxFP?


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Estp


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Infj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Xntj


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Infj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Intj


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

ENTP. Blackadder is an ENTP.


----------



## Isabelle15 (Aug 29, 2014)

Intj


----------



## smooooth (Oct 8, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Istp


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

solitary sheep said:


> Istp


IxFP


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Istp


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Somehow, ENTP.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

c.c said:


> somehow, entp.


esfp


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ :laughing:

ISFP seems right.


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

Entj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Xnfp


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

C.C said:


> Xnfp


isfp


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Alois the Villain (Aug 23, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

Infp


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

*intp*


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

Isfp.


----------



## mkj (Sep 9, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Infj


----------



## keiralexa (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm guessing infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Infp


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

An ENTJ, and possibly a welder. And ruler of the world.

EDIT: Oops, misread the title and used the username and not the profile

My answer still stands though. That man still reminds me of an ENTJ. And maybe he does a bit of welding on the side


----------



## taro milk tea (Apr 30, 2014)

Either ENTP or ENFP.​


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

INFP

I scrolled all the way down the page so that I couldn't see the type. I was close.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Estj


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Istp


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Istp


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Infj


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

Esfj.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Infj.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

istp


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> istp


Haven't done this in a while.

ISFJ


----------



## CaptainRessentiment (Mar 11, 2015)

hbic said:


> haven't done this in a while.
> 
> Isfj


 enfj


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Intp


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

ESTJ
But it's hard not to look at the type just above the avatar


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 10, 2015)

Infp



Edit: Almost.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

XSFX(ISFJ, ISFP, ESFP, ESFJ), but more towards I.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Istp


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

iSFJ


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

Axwell ...NFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Isfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Enfj


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

Isfj.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Is T.E. Lawrence or Peter o'toole an isfj or something lol? 

Infj


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

infj )


----------



## Chrispey (Mar 9, 2015)

Tangled In Flowers said:


> infj )


ENFP!!

Altho.. it says so under your name.. but I thought about it before seeing it! :laughing:


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## graycar (Aug 29, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Infj


----------



## tabbyshecat (Mar 9, 2015)

INxJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

INFJ cuz cats


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

) entp )


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

ESFJ lol


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

ISFJ. Really, I scrolled down quickly and then up slowly so that I could see the picture without seeing the type if it was listed, and I thought ISFJ from the picture. Imagine my surprise when I scrolled further up. Though, I guess I had a 1/16 chance of my thoughts on the picture being the actual type of the individual, which isn't exactly terrible odds.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

INFP was my first thought when I saw a horse


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Entp!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Enfp!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

infj


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Intp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

entp


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Infp


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

Istp


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## keiralexa (Nov 23, 2014)

Isfj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

IxFP, leaning slightly more towards INFP.


----------



## taro milk tea (Apr 30, 2014)

Isfp.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Intp


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

Estp


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

isfp


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Solipsistic INFP.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

IxFP under stress from inferior Te.


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Estj


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Julchen said:


> Estj


I: kittehs are like _"ugh whatever, people... meh...."_
S: kittehs use their whiskers like _"i feel teh world, and also i get to feel what i want from the world bc i am teh cat"_
F: kittehs are usually calculating, but as a picture of an animal carefully feeling out and being cautious, this seems feeler'-ish to me.

as for ISFP (Fi-Se-Ni-Te) or ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne)...

Si: primary focus on internal comfort, as teh kittehs do

ISFJ. I see that you're an INFJ above the avatar, so this is like an animal (therefore likely to be sensory) version of you.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Your dom & aux functions could be a negation from Se-Ti, since your avatar stands in the middle of an unorganized & undefined environment. So Ni-Fe, INFJ. (admitting to know your previous typing though)


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Istj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@HeyThereRock IxFP 6w5


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INTJ with high Fi


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Your dom & aux functions could be a negation from Se-Ti, since your avatar stands in the middle of an unorganized & undefined environment. So Ni-Fe, INFJ. (admitting to know your previous typing though)


That's an interesting way to look at it. I made the background myself. (Well, I clipped it from the Internet and photoshopped it in) It originally was the character with a white background
@Eluid Sade
INFP bc INFP can't hide from themselves.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Infp


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I promise I'm not just going with your listed type: INTP


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

How can one picture of a fucking cartoon look like any function.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*How can one picture of a fucking cat look like any function?
By the way, that was bad grammar. Use a question mark at the end of a question, not a period.*


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

... Anyways. When I see soldiers, I think xSTJ.

Wonder what kind of vibe my avatar gives off.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*


LostScrew said:



... Anyways. When I see soldiers, I think xSTJ.

Wonder what kind of vibe my avatar gives off.

Click to expand...

I thought of the ghost Boo from the Super Mario franchise.*


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

When I see soldiers, I see STs of any kind (STP soldiers exist too obviously)
@HeyThereRock what makes my sig INTJ rather than another type? Is it because of the alignment? the enneagram?


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

@flourine Ennea made me think between INTP or INTJ, but, everything else makes me inspect more to INTJ.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

INFP.

i have no idea what homura's type is, but, eh, nbd.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Doctor Doom is an INTJ. nuff said.


----------



## imsoFiNe (Feb 4, 2016)

I have no idea, I just recently got into the whole MBTI thing, but my humble guess would be ENFP


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

isfj


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

INTJ, but profile pic doesn't say anything.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

istp


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Entj


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

INFJ --ha I was right!


----------



## imsoFiNe (Feb 4, 2016)

Entj?


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Tiny cute girl would suit any INFP description (mostly to male INFP's resentment)!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

intp indeed


----------



## SleepwalkingAnathema (Oct 30, 2014)

ESTP. :m0827:


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

I can see your type, so I can't make an unbiased guess.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

infp


----------



## Katalyst (Mar 28, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## Queen Izzy (May 21, 2016)

Istp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Istp


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

xNxP
Leaning towards more INxP.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

INxP


----------



## Hallia (Jul 23, 2016)

Infj?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

INFP, because cute anime esque girl


----------



## Hallia (Jul 23, 2016)

You are correct. XD (Final Fantasy 8  )


----------



## MashiKushii (Jul 21, 2016)

Infp.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INxP, leaning towards INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Inj


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Istp


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFx


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Intp


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

isfp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

entj


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Entp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Xnfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

You are correct.entp for you.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You are correct. INTP for you.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Istp


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intj


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like ENTP in my eyes!!


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Intp


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Enfj


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intj


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intj


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Still ENTP


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Still XNFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intp


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Intp


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Infp?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Istp


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

xSFP


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ixtp


----------



## blueasearth (Oct 8, 2017)

Entp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Entp 7


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Istp


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Estp.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

Entj


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Intp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Infj


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

xstp


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

infj.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Istj


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

isfp


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFx


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Isfx

Edit: Infp fits though


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd agree with INFx too, however I'll say INFP.


----------



## Felix Black (Dec 27, 2017)

Based on your avatar I'd say ENFP.


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

Felix Black said:


> Based on your avatar


Yeah, I know how this thread works too.
I'll label you ESTP, just because every time I see types represented by animals, ESTPs are foxes.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Anytime somebody doesn't have an avatar and/or profile pic I guess INTP


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

I'll label you ENFP because there's way too much going on in your avatar, just like how there's always way too much going on in the average ENFP mind.
_I base these labels only on true facts and flawless logic._


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar seems like something an INFP would choose.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Seems very IxTP-ish to me


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

xnfp


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Intp


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Fantastic avatar.

Entp vibe


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Estj


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

xSTP


----------



## Daisy of Destruction (Dec 31, 2017)

Intj


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

entp


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ExTP


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

estp


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

always entp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Esfp.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

enfp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Esfp.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

enfp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

You keep changing your avs into something pretty hot or sexual, something I get a lot from Se types.
They project a Fe image I think sometimes, something to do with feminity maybe?

I guess ENFJ or ESTP based on that. 

I think I'm gonna stick with the first since you approve too

-------- Currently advertising that App  -------


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

SirCanSir said:


> You keep changing your avs into something pretty hot or sexual, something I get a lot from Se types.
> They project a Fe image I think sometimes, something to do with feminity maybe?
> 
> I guess ENFJ or ESTP based on that.
> ...


I :love_heart: you. Thank you! Though, could see own self being an ESTP.

"Guess" for you - ENTP.


----------



## Aksel (Jun 14, 2018)

Enfj


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ENFP 7w6 9w1 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Aksel (Jun 14, 2018)

IxTx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Enfj


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

ENTP

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Intx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Still ENTP :frustrating:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

enfj


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ENTP for life :winetime:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

enfj


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

Entp :wink:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ENFJ 8w9 5w4 3w4 sx/so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

ISxP 4w3 5w6 1w2 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Infj


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ISFJ female


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

ESTP 6w5 9w1 2w3 sx/so


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ESFJ, That's ESFJ


----------

